# I had a bad week.....



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Last night I got in a discussion with my hubby over Fibro Fog. He gave me a hard time, mainly because like my Mom and best friend, he says it is just aging. However, after the time I had today he has changed his tune and been more willing to discuss Fibro and arthritis with me.What happened is that i went for my fourth physical therapy session and ended up really miserable. My chest and back were literally locking up. I've been checked for heart trouble, and this went away with Advil but it wasnt fun. The therapist keeps handing me to assistant therapists who keep asking her what to do with me. She keeps changing her mind and when we found things that made me feel better, she forgot all about them.So, I am heading back to my doctor, will rely on my Fibro books with suggested exercises and most likely not go back there again. Everything hurts tonight!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Emma!I don't have any answers, just wanted to send you some (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))Besides the limitations it puts on us, the worst part of this illness is that some people don't believe in it!One thing that gives me hope is that years back, many people (including most doctors) didn't "believe in" diabetes!! They thought people were making it up. I hope one day, we'll look back at these years, and see how truly foolish it is to not believe in real physical things.Hope tomorrow is a better day for you hun!!((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## 17377 (Aug 29, 2005)

Camphor Spirit $3.50 at any Walgreen's, etc. In the first aid section. Just wipe a little of that on the back of your neck and upper shoulders. Stimulates the natural flow of lymph. Clears up brain fog. Also stops Fibro pain - wipe on over anything that is stiff or hurts. Tender points, etc. Anne HillebrandOrlando, FL***Message Edited By Moderator***This message was edited to remove references to their own website, per the Terms Of Service:


> quote: You remain solely responsible for the content of your messages, and you agree to indemnify and hold harmless this BB, Groupee, Inc. (the makers of the bulletin board software), and their agents with respect to any claim based upon transmission of your message(s). Please note that chain letters, pyramid schemes, and solicitations are inappropriate on this BB. Commercial advertisements are welcome and may be freely placed in the "IBS Products, Info and Websites" forum. Commercial advertisements made to other forums may be moved without warning.


References to personal websites are welcome on this Board, but only in the appropriate forum. Also wanted to add a reminder from the disclaimer...


> quote:IBS Self Help Group and its moderators, cannot make any guarantees for any clinical actions taken on the part of patients after reading this material. It is important to avoid self-diagnosis and/or self-treatment before seeking the advice of your physician. The information within this web site does not constitute a doctor-patient relationship. IBS Self Help Group are not liable for any claim, loss or damage resulting from use of information on this site. The users of this Web site accept full responsibility for use of information from this site and any sites linked to or from it.


Remember, that your own physician is the only person who can give you reliable medical information about your individual situation. Carry on!


----------

